# 4 all My Green Thumb Friends....



## N2TORTS (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok guys ....remember that sunflower thread? - Here is " Wild Sunflower" self germinated in my veggie garden by the birds and their bird house near the garden ....






and of course for you Barb....my plumie partner. First of the year flowers on this one ~ " Pink Shell"
(flower stays conical shape when in bloom)






JD~


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful, both Plumie and Sun flower. I wish I had your green thumbs. Still struggling with my plumies. Haven't been able to get them planted into the ground yet like I want to. We have a new garage being built this week and next and then a vacation, so after that, I am hoping to get them in planted for summer to see if I can get them going better. Just too any projects that for now they have to stay in the pots so they are easily moveable. But, one day, I will be posting a pic of a Plumie flower if it takes me the rest of my life, I will produce one.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

I think not only your thumb are green 

I need to check your toe too...Hahaha


----------



## Jtort (Jun 4, 2014)

I love plumerias! 

Check out my desert rose (adenium obesum)...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> I think not only your thumb are green
> 
> I need to check your toe too...Hahaha


 Ha ha Bo'........

Ok Barb ....I'm hoping yer following this thread ...
Here a few more plumies in or on their way to flowering .....





Notice the flower stalk projecting upward......















Your timing will be fine Barb.....as it's best to root cuttings ( hint ...hint ..) when ground soils and or pots stay nice a warm ....and don't over water ..


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

Those are so beautiful! ! !! 

Well done Jeff! ! ! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 4, 2014)

Julie ....Love the Desert Rose!...one of neat succulent type plants with beautiful blooms!.....
Also ...I had to do a quadruple "double take" at your picture ....I swear from that angle the structures ' look "just like my house" !
I might have to for fun go take a picture ...and show you ...
Thanks for sharing your pics !
JD~


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 4, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Those are so beautiful! ! !!
> 
> Well done Jeff! ! ! !


 It's the Green Toe......Bo' ..


----------



## kathyth (Jun 4, 2014)

They are all stunning!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 4, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> It's the Green Toe......Bo' ..


hahahahahahaha! ! ! ! !

I thought so.......Love it! ! ! !


----------



## niks (Jun 5, 2014)

love the plumerias


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 14, 2014)

wellington said:


> Beautiful, both Plumie and Sun flower. I wish I had your green thumbs. Still struggling with my plumies. Haven't been able to get them planted into the ground yet like I want to. We have a new garage being built this week and next and then a vacation, so after that, I am hoping to get them in planted for summer to see if I can get them going better. Just too any projects that for now they have to stay in the pots so they are easily moveable. But, one day, I will be posting a pic of a Plumie flower if it takes me the rest of my life, I will produce one.



Love the positive thinking! Jeff those are interesting how different they look compared to the "normal" open ones.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 14, 2014)

Jtort said:


> I love plumerias!
> 
> Check out my desert rose (adenium obesum)...
> 
> View attachment 82594



What a neat plant!!


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2014)

So pretty. The desert rose one too. Love the pic of the different plumies together. Glad you pointed out the flower stalk. I will be looking for that on mine. One day, I will get some.


----------

